
CS Degrees Are Mostly Just Signaling – An Interview with Economist Bryan Caplan - charliewrites
https://triplebyte.com/blog/bryan-caplan-interview
======
charliewrites
“Most of what you study in school you are highly unlikely to ever use in a
job—if you even remember it.”

I wish I had asked Bryan about the value of universal education for society in
terms of creating opportunities for specialization: Most kids will never use
their high school biology, higher math, history, and physics in their future
jobs. But some will. And those doctors and scientists and engineers are really
important for society. Given that, is it worth the cost of exposing everyone
to these subjects because we don't know in advance which kids will take to
them (and later become highly valuable contributors to society)?

------
swolebrain
"My strong guess is, in general no, because, especially in this society, when
a person drops out of school, there's normally something deviant about them."

Yeah because people are immutable and the decision you made when you were 19
years old reflects on your permanent human condition.

------
k__
Isn't that also what people say about code camps?

So basically the whole idustry builds on "learn signaling, get a job with it,
then learn what actually to do"?

------
soganess
TL;DR: Economist conflates computer science with software engineering and
random website attempts to capitalize with clickbait title...

